# PubMed- Cisapride for intestinal constipation.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Cisapride for intestinal constipation.*

Cochrane Database Syst Rev. 2011;1:CD007780

Authors: Aboumarzouk OM, Agarwal T, Antakia R, Shariff U, Nelson RL

Cisapride is a propulsive agent, withdrawn from most of the world's health institutes because of its recorded fatalities in addition to serious side effects such as severe arrhythmias. However it is widely available in third world countries and can be easily purchased through the Internet. We did a systematic review to assess its efficacy and safety in relieving constipation.

PMID: 21249695 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

